# New York Mets



## dmc (Aug 3, 2007)

wow... This season is coming down to the wire...


LETS GO METS!


----------



## roark (Aug 3, 2007)

Still 54 games left so not so sure about down to the wire. 

If Pedro can come back healthy the Mets should be in pretty good shape.


----------



## dmc (Aug 3, 2007)

roark said:


> Still 54 games left so not so sure about down to the wire.
> 
> If Pedro can come back healthy the Mets should be in pretty good shape.



True... But i worry about Atlanta...  And Pedro...


----------



## dmc (Aug 3, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I want the Mets and the Red Sox in the World Series  .. there is a little payback that needs to be dished out.. if you know what I mean ..



I'd be psyched!!!  

I identify more with SOX fans then Yankee fans...

Wonder if Buckner will throw out the first pitch..?


----------



## marcski (Aug 3, 2007)

dmc said:


> Wonder if Buckner will throw out the first pitch..?



DOH!!

I'm a Met fan...and was (and still am) always a Buckner fan, since his great, long career with the cubs.  It's kind of sad that such a great player is always going to be known for "the one that got through his legs". 

I'm still kind of happy that the Mets have been able to keep their 3-4 game lead in the Division, despite their slide from the early season.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 3, 2007)

dmc said:


> True... But i worry about Atlanta...  And Pedro...



I agree with the concern about Atlanta...specifically Bobby Cox and his ability to work miracles with B-list players. The Mets can't depend on Pedro or bank on his impact on the team's success. If he is able to come back at even 85% of his last few years' ability, he'll do well as our 5th starter. 

We just have to get everyone healthy heading towards September.


----------



## Rushski (Aug 6, 2007)

300 for Glavine!!!

Grew up in his hometown and have been proud of the local guy.  Can almost stand watching the Mets now w/him on the team.

Only the 23rd pitcher ever to get to 300 Wins, only the 5th lefty...


----------



## dmc (Aug 6, 2007)

Rushski said:


> 300 for Glavine!!!
> 
> Grew up in his hometown and have been proud of the local guy.  Can almost stand watching the Mets now w/him on the team.
> 
> Only the 23rd pitcher ever to get to 300 Wins, only the 5th lefty...



He's got a HOT wife!


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 6, 2007)

dmc said:


> He's got a HOT wife!



Yes he does and he is a class act.   
First met game I watched this year and probably the last.  They just are not as much fun as watching th yankees.

Hats off to Glavine


----------



## dmc (Aug 6, 2007)

tjf67 said:


> They just are not as much fun as watching th yankees.



I don't let Yankee fans start with me - just sick of it.....

I could care less about the Yankees...  But you enjoy!


----------



## dmc (Aug 20, 2007)

nice sweep of the Nats...  Castillo looking good..!!!


----------



## marcski (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah, the lead is back up to 5 and 5.5 over the phils and braves.   

Plus, the more I watch, the more I think Jose Reyes is the most exciting player in the game.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 27, 2007)

OK....
Adequate homestand. Would have been nice to have saved at least one of the games lost to the Pads. Hate to see anyone get clonked in the coconut, but Jeff Kent needs to learn to move.

Big roadtrip starts tonight in Philly. Four games there, three in Hot 'lanta. Here's the chance to get rid of both the pesky Phils and Braves before feasting on Cincy.

Pedro may be back in 7-10 days.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Aug 30, 2007)

Holy crap a 4game sweep, then the Braves and the Hot Reds, they are in some trouble the way i see it.


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 30, 2007)

dmc said:


> wow... This season is coming down to the wire...
> 
> 
> LETS GO METS!



That explains a lot


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 30, 2007)

The big question for me is...will Pedro actually perform some sort of miracle and pitch this season? It would make for one hell of a story.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 31, 2007)

Uh-oh...the stirrer is here. And I'm a hated Yankee fan too.

Really, I'm a mellow Yankee fan... ask dmc, I won't be obnoxious.

The Mets have never really gotten rolling all season long. What's their longest winning streak, 4 games?

Their starting pitching is adequate...El Duque has bailed them out since Maine got a little shaky. Their middle relief is atrocious. I don't blame Wagner for blowing it yesterday...asking him to pitch to 6 batters was a bad decision. Glavine is a Hall of Famer and still an excellent pitcher. Perez is fine.

On offense, Beltran and Delgado have been big disappointments this season...Beltran has been inconsistent and acts like a baby sometimes, and Delgado has been poor all season. Wright is solid. Reyes is a great young talent, but he is buying into this rap about being as good as or better than Jeter...he just isn't. Certainly not as clutch in situational hitting ability. He doesn't come through in the clutch too often. Maybe one day he will be better than Jeter, but people ought to stop comparing him.

I think a big part of the problem is Omar and Willie...do they get along well? Sometimes I think Willie makes decisions based on what Omar wants. I think some of the players Omar has signed feel they report to him, not Willie. Can't have that.

In any case, you guys have some intense baseball coming up this weekend...Mets have to win this road series in Atlanta to stop the bleeding. This is the big event...they win and all is forgiven, they lose and it may go downhill.

I love September baseball!


----------



## JimG. (Aug 31, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> OK....
> Adequate homestand. Would have been nice to have saved at least one of the games lost to the Pads. Hate to see anyone get clonked in the coconut, but Jeff Kent needs to learn to move.
> 
> Big roadtrip starts tonight in Philly. Four games there, three in Hot 'lanta. Here's the chance to get rid of both the pesky Phils and Braves before feasting on Cincy.
> ...



Pesky Phils alot more pesky today, eh?


----------



## dmc (Aug 31, 2007)

tjf67 said:


> That explains a lot



What the hell is that supposed to mean?


----------



## JimG. (Aug 31, 2007)

dmc said:


> What the hell is that supposed to mean?



Don't do it...remember your rule about Yankee fans not messing with you.


----------



## dmc (Aug 31, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Don't do it...remember your rule about Yankee fans not messing with you.



Yup...  I'm down with this close race to the end...  Big leads bore me...

But we have issues in my house now..  My girl is related to Cole Hammels of the Phillys - so it's going to get ugly since she and her family have become Philly fans all of the sudden..  Except her dad.. He's still a Brooklyn Dodgers/Mets fan..  

But it's cooll I've met Cole and he knows I'm Met fan and that i want him to leave Philly and move to Queens to start for the Mets..

Me and Cole.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 31, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Pesky Phils alot more pesky today, eh?



Oh yea....

Phils went from pesky to the equivalent of a crotch rot that won't go away. Lots of bad decisions by Willie through out this series, the worst being asking Wagner to get the 6 outs yesterday after coming off of a few days off because of a "dead arm".

I also agree that this has been a disaster season for Carlos Delgado. I wouldn't say the same about Beltran, though. I've never thought he was worth the mega-bucks he got from the Mets, but he's proven to me to be a solid hitter and perhaps the most underappreciated center fielder in baseball. Yes, he could benefit from some attitude adjustment/maturity, but I don't see that influencing his play.

I am admittedly worried about this weekend in Atlanta. The Braves have had the Mets' number again this season as they have for 11 of the last 12 years. Tonight may be a make-or-break game for their season, and Maines vs Hudson should provide for some good baseball.


----------



## dmc (Aug 31, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Lots of bad decisions by Willie through out this series, the worst being asking Wagner to get the 6 outs yesterday after coming off of a few days off because of a "dead arm".



The 9th inning was a disastor yesterday..


----------



## JimG. (Aug 31, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Oh yea....
> 
> Phils went from pesky to the equivalent of a crotch rot that won't go away. Lots of bad decisions by Willie through out this series, the worst being asking Wagner to get the 6 outs yesterday after coming off of a few days off because of a "dead arm".
> 
> ...



You're correct in saying that Beltran's season has been much, much better than Delgado's. He does lead the team in HR's and RBI.

But he goes through these periods when his bat is absent from the lineup or he has these nagging injuries that he uses as excuses. Maybe I'm expecting him to be a lead by example guy and he just isn't into that. Piazza was that way too...quiet and not into being a team leader.

The Mets need one player to stand up, trash the clubhouse, and say he's mad as hell and he's not going to take it anymore.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 2, 2007)

Gotta give the Mets props, they kicked their rivals ass, something i dont even recall them doing..


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 3, 2007)

Mets sweep Braves, feel better now

Any predictions on how Pedro will do?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 3, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Mets sweep Braves, feel better now
> 
> Any predictions on how Pedro will do?



It shouldn't matter what Pedro does. It's all cake. Mets got to where they presently are without him. Didn't even have to clear a roster spot for him at this point. If he's even a hint of what he has been in the past, it's good. The worst thing that can happen is that he gets shelled, it over-taxes the bullpen for a game or two.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 4, 2007)

Petey looked ok out there, velocity will get better and so will control as he will get about 4-5 more starts in before the playoffs... congrats on the 3000K's thats alottttt.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 10, 2007)

Mets looking good again...the sweep of Atlanta cured all their ills.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 10, 2007)

OK....got tickets for the SECOND round of the playoffs (League Championship Series). The way our Metsies are playing I don't think I'm too optimistic. As long as Reyes stays on his game and stops hitting for the fences and David Wright keeps his MVP-worthy season going, the Mets will continue to score enough runs to make the middle relief woes a non-issue.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 10, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> It shouldn't matter what Pedro does. It's all cake. Mets got to where they presently are without him. Didn't even have to clear a roster spot for him at this point. If he's even a hint of what he has been in the past, it's good. The worst thing that can happen is that he gets shelled, it over-taxes the bullpen for a game or two.



Your alot more confindent about their starting rotation than I am....all the starters have been very inconsistant all season. You can't depend on the offense every game. Look at their era's...not that great. 
Pedro so far is looking good. They do need him IMHO  Not complaining tho...I remember when they couldn't win a game.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 13, 2007)

Magic number a *mere* 11 now. Good win last night despite the middle relief's effort to raise my blood pressure. Willie's one batter shuffle with the bullpen might mean he's concerned about some of these shlubs too. Time to start tayloring Pelfrey for set-up man and let have Sosa, Mota and Schoenweiss make other plans for after October 1.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 13, 2007)

Last year the Mets and Yanks ended with identical records, 97-65.

As of today, they have identical records this season.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 13, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Last year the Mets and Yanks ended with identical records, 97-65.
> 
> As of today, they have identical records this season.



 So i guess the only difference is the Yankees wont win their division this year unlike the Mets


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> So i guess the only difference is the Yankees wont win their division this year unlike the Mets



I love a confident Bosox fan...more of an emotional high to fall from when they lose.


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I love a confident Bosox fan...more of an emotional high to fall from when they lose.




Hey now.... this is a Mets thread... take your rivalry to the other thread boys...

Now if your a Braves or Philies fan feel free to mix it up...


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2007)

dmc said:


> Hey now.... this is a Mets thread... take your rivalry to the other thread boys...
> 
> Now if your a Braves or Philies fan feel free to mix it up...



Just trying to get you in here to stir up some juice.

Metsies can make Philly pay big time for the 4 game sweep this weekend and finish the division off too.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 14, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Just trying to get you in here to stir up some juice.
> 
> Metsies can make Philly pay big time for the 4 game sweep this weekend and finish the division off too.



Magic number is now....10? Even if we sweep the Feelies, probably wouldn't clinch the division until either the Nats in the early part of the week or the fish next weekend.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Magic number is now....10? Even if we sweep the Feelies, probably wouldn't clinch the division until either the Nats in the early part of the week or the fish next weekend.



Should have added "for all intents and purposes".

It's over now.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 15, 2007)

We don't get many Mets games up here so I was thrilled to get today's game and see for myself Pedro pitching. Hey Dr Ski....still feel that "It shouldn't matter what Pedro does. It's all cake"  :wink:

I think Pedro's situation MIGHT work great for him and the Mets, especially for next year. He pitches great in the playoffs and beyond. After the short season he gets to rest and further strengthen his body until next year.
I know, alot of what if's but I couldnt believe how well he pitched. 

Reyes kind of blew the game but hope he learns. I think he disrespected the Phils by trying to steal 3rd which pissed them off and provided the motivation to turn the game completely around. Just my take.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 16, 2007)

I just realized something unless Randy Johnson has a miracle comeback , Tom Glavine will be the last player that we see win 300 games in our lifetimes.  Mussina needs 52 , forget it and i cant see anyone else doing it after that.

 Player   W   L   ERA   G   GS   CG   SHO   SV   SVO   IP   H   R   ER   HR   HBP   BB   SO   
  1.  R Clemens* 
 354 184 3.13 708 706 118 46 0 --- 4910.2 4183 1884 1707 363 159 1577 4668 
  2.  G Maddux* 
 345 213 3.10 708 704 109 35 0 --- 4800.2 4501 1865 1654 330 130 965 3267 
  3.  T Glavine* 
 303 197 3.48 666 666 56 25 0 --- 4339.2 4206 1843 1678 341 64 1459 2563 
  4.  R Johnson* 
 284 150 3.22 566 556 98 37 2 --- 3855.1 3065 1556 1381 368 182 1422 4616 
  5.  M Mussina* 
 248 144 3.70 500 499 57 23 0 --- 3343.1 3225 1465 1374 359 52 751 2650 
  6.  D Wells* 
 238 156 4.12 657 486 54 12 13 --- 3423.1 3611 1689 1566 404 83 715 2194 
  7.  J Moyer* 
 229 177 4.22 601 548 31 9 0 --- 3533.2 3659 1788 1655 443 117 1004 2112 
  8.  C Schilling* 
 215 145 3.46 567 434 83 20 22 --- 3247.1 2986 1313 1248 344 52 711 3108 
  9.  K Rogers* 
 210 141 4.19 729 441 36 9 28 --- 3110.0 3225 1610 1449 315 118 1093 1875 
  10.  P Martinez* 
 208 92 2.80 445 378 46 17 3 --- 2661.2 2031 911 828 213 131 705 3015 
  11.  J Smoltz* 
 206 144 3.26 699 458 53 16 154 --- 3349.0 2941 1319 1213 271 54 980 2955 
  12.  A Pettitte* 
 199 112 3.82 400 390 25 4 0 --- 2509.0 2616 1182 1065 209 37 784 1839 
  13.  T Wakefield* 
 167 144 4.33 508 367 29 6 22 --- 2603.0 2525 1421 1251 332 150 1007 1782 
  14.  A Sele* 
 148 111 4.60 401 352 15 9 0 --- 2149.0 2406 1205 1099 225 112 797 1405 
  15.  B Colon* 
 146 94 4.10 307 305 31 8 0 --- 1966.1 1947 963 896 238 40 679 1537 
  16.  S Trachsel* 
 141 153 4.31 409 408 20 7 0 --- 2457.0 2529 1281 1177 337 51 914 1571 
  17.  M Hampton* 
 138 101 3.97 375 321 21 9 1 --- 2074.0 2156 1041 916 177 46 826 1272 
  18.  T Hudson* 
 134 68 3.53 278 278 20 9 0 0 1852.2 1761 796 726 148 72 575 1271 
  19.  T Gordon* 
 133 121 3.94 842 203 18 4 156 --- 2067.0 1849 991 904 172 38 955 1895 
  20.  L Hernandez* 
 133 127 4.24 349 348 43 7 0 --- 2361.0 2529 1199 1112 270 64 826 1542 
  21.  K Millwood* 
 132 99 3.99 320 312 14 5 0 --- 1926.1 1878 928 853 199 48 589 1554 
  22.  W Williams* 
 132 116 4.17 423 330 10 2 0 --- 2216.0 2211 1091 1026 308 72 711 1480 
  23.  P Astacio* 
 129 124 4.67 392 343 31 12 0 --- 2196.2 2292 1213 1140 291 111 726 1664 
  24.  J Lieber* 
 129 121 4.28 375 326 25 5 2 --- 2151.1 2329 1134 1022 275 47 416 1526 
  25.  J Schmidt* 
 128 94 3.94 319 310 20 9 0 --- 1978.2 1830 946 867 183 49 780 1750 
  26.  E Loaiza* 
 125 109 4.61 364 327 14 6 1 --- 2059.2 2314 1141 1056 250 73 588 1365 
  27.  M Morris* 
 120 87 3.90 300 269 23 8 4 --- 1772.2 1812 851 768 169 72 502 1198 
  28.  F Garcia* 
 117 76 4.07 263 262 12 4 0 0 1701.2 1658 814 770 203 56 548 1252 
  29.  J Suppan* 
 116 112 4.62 348 332 16 5 0 --- 2051.1 2248 1147 1052 263 77 672 1147 
  30.  C Park* 
 113 88 4.40 324 275 10 3 0 --- 1750.2 1626 921 855 204 126 822 1511 
  31.  D Lowe* 
 112 94 3.80 497 219 8 3 85 --- 1719.1 1708 833 725 141 61 496 1116 
  32.  R Oswalt* 
 112 54 3.08 220 208 12 4 0 0 1406.1 1366 522 482 112 48 322 1168 
  33.  J Vazquez* 
 112 113 4.30 319 317 22 7 0 --- 2039.2 2039 1050 975 273 68 540 1782 
  34.  B Zito* 
 111 75 3.64 253 252 9 4 0 0 1610.0 1388 714 652 170 69 636 1221 
  35.  R Halladay* 
 110 55 3.64 245 220 31 9 1 --- 1546.0 1524 691 626 132 39 380 1073 
  36.  R Ortiz* 
 110 82 4.42 282 253 9 3 0 --- 1568.2 1513 839 771 171 41 807 1121 
  37.  M Buehrle* 
 106 75 3.77 257 232 22 7 0 2 1616.2 1661 759 678 185 42 368 937 
  38.  M Mulder* 
 103 59 4.16 201 201 25 10 0 0 1309.1 1341 651 605 140 49 407 832 
  39.  C Carpenter* 
 100 69 4.10 246 229 25 12 0 --- 1522.0 1560 763 694 174 57 464 1164 
  40.  K Escobar* 
 100 90 4.14 408 199 10 4 59 --- 1492.0 1444 746 686 137 46 603 1298 
  41.  S Estes* 
 99 90 4.71 274 273 14 8 0 --- 1634.2 1658 924 856 152 55 840 1191 
  42.  C Sabathia* 
 98 63 3.83 217 217 16 5 0 0 1392.1 1305 641 593 130 43 462 1131 
  43.  P Byrd* 
 97 79 4.32 305 217 16 6 0 --- 1465.0 1576 796 703 208 55 353 825 
  44.  D Oliver* 
 93 80 4.93 406 228 11 4 2 --- 1546.0 1710 921 847 190 78 625 940 
  45.  J Santana* 
 93 43 3.19 249 173 6 4 1 1 1298.2 1058 491 460 141 27 360 1366 
  46.  B Tomko* 
 92 91 4.60 343 247 12 1 2 --- 1654.2 1735 915 845 225 36 536 1098 
  47.  J Washburn* 
 92 85 4.09 253 243 7 3 0 --- 1516.2 1508 731 689 195 53 464 901 
  48.  J Weaver* 
 92 113 4.71 281 264 16 7 2 2 1694.1 1842 947 887 211 114 460 1114 
  49.  J Garland* 
 91 80 4.44 244 221 6 5 1 1 1411.2 1473 767 697 182 38 471 755 
  50.  O Hernandez* 
 90 65 4.14 216 211 9 2 2 --- 1311.0 1178 640 603 176 67 475 1082 

Next 50 Players | Page 1 of 21


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 16, 2007)

Are the Mets that bored that they lose on purpose just to make it interesting to all of us who already know they are gonna win the NL East.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 16, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Are the Mets that bored that they lose on purpose just to make it interesting to all of us who already know they are gonna win the NL East.



The money loves a tight race........I guess the same could be said about the Giants(NFL) but with the opposite outcome as I doubt they will win anything this year.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm not big on executions, but perhaps a public hanging of Sosa will get this bullpen's sh*t together.

Actually, I like the idea of Pelfry and Perez in the pen for the playoffs.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 17, 2007)

Can't beat the Phils. Good thing they can't play the Phils until the NLCS. 
If the Phils win the wildcard since they can't seem to beat anyone else.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 18, 2007)

down to 2.5 folks


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 18, 2007)

What, me worry?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 18, 2007)

As I said before I don't think any of the starters are really solid except for Pedro. Who would have guessed that 2 months ago.  I guess that's what makes every game exciting. If the pitchers have a good outing and the other guys stop reading their press clippings they can take it all, conversly tho.............


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 19, 2007)

What, me worry?


----------



## dmc (Sep 19, 2007)

Terrrified...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 19, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> OK....got tickets for the SECOND round of the playoffs (League Championship Series). The way our Metsies are playing I don't think I'm too optimistic. As long as Reyes stays on his game and stops hitting for the fences and David Wright keeps his MVP-worthy season going, the Mets will continue to score enough runs to make the middle relief woes a non-issue.



 Sooo what are you gonna do with those tickets anyway?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 19, 2007)

I have good news for the worried Met fans like DMC, the Phills are not the yankees who are breathing down my neck right now, their pitching will not hold up and they are too inconsistent to keep winning, the Mets will still win the division but by the Phillies default not their own spectacular play.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 19, 2007)

Mets postseason tickets 

http://newyork.mets.mlb.com/nym/tic...tab2&affiliateID=2007hp_tixcomponent_nym_tab2


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 19, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> What, me worry?



LMAO


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 19, 2007)

There certianly are some things in life that can't be explained. Why does anyone care about Brittany Spears? How do they get the stripes in AIM toothpaste? WTF is happening to the Mets?

John Maines was given the gift of gifts last night. A 4 run lead in the first inning. Heck, He even got an at-bat in the 1st. He was set to be the savior, was ready to be crowned as the guy that pitched the Mets out of their slide and began easing them into the division championship. 

I think he went into the clubhouse before the 4th inning and sparked up a fat one before he came back out to pitch. And I wonder if Willie Randolph was maybe with him based on his decision to then bring Shoenweiss in to try to stop the bleeding.

The Mets are a good team. I fear though that losses like the last two nights to the lowly Nats may play so much on their heads that they may have a hard time righting the ship in time for the post-season.

And...will the friggin' aliens that abducted Jose Reyes and replaced him with that poor likeness of a great shortstop please give us back our guy??


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 19, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> There certianly are some things in life that can't be explained. Why does anyone care about Brittany Spears? How do they get the stripes in AIM toothpaste? WTF is happening to the Mets?
> 
> John Maines was given the gift of gifts last night. A 4 run lead in the first inning. Heck, He even got an at-bat in the 1st. He was set to be the savior, was ready to be crowned as the guy that pitched the Mets out of their slide and began easing them into the division championship.
> 
> ...




 In fairness to him alot of pitchers dont do well when given a lead before they take the mound, they just lose focus and the gameplan because they feel they have a safety net now, and it always hurts them.


----------



## dmc (Sep 19, 2007)

St Louis wins!  Good game..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 20, 2007)

Looked more like the Mets than the Mutts last night. Good effort from Pelfry, very good showing from Sosa. Alou continues to quietly amaze. Reyes came to play. David Wright is just that.

Let's hope an all-Fish diet this weekend replenishes the team and that the Nats can continue their magic against the Phils.


----------



## marcski (Sep 20, 2007)

dmc said:


> St Louis wins!  Good game..



Damn right!  We needed the Cards big time last night......came through in 10!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 20, 2007)

marcski said:


> Damn right!  We needed the Cards big time last night......came through in 10!



 After what the Cards did to you last year its funny to see all the Met fans rooting so hard for them.. Oh how quickly we forget.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 21, 2007)

What, me worry?


----------



## JimG. (Sep 21, 2007)

That was a really bad loss.

Milledge lost his cool and acted like an idiot. Embarrassing.

And how could Willie not know that his closer was getting a massage and not have him ready to close when they took the lead? Rumors are floating that he gave up on the game and the team when they lost the lead.

Not true I'm sure, but these paper cuts are what kills teams this time of year, especially in NY.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 21, 2007)

I agree Jim, a terrible loss that may turn out to be a backbreaker for this team.

Millage's behavior since he's been with the Mets has been the definition of immaturity. I had thought that Julio Franco had started him on the straight and narrow after Millage did the infamous "high fives" last season after doing nothing more than driving in the tying run in a game against the Giants that the Mets eventually lost. It's more than coincidence that Millage got plunked by Phillies' pitchers in two consecutive games last weekend. He's a loose cannon that probably confirmed his off-season departure from the Mets last night.

I can't do anything but shake my head about Wagner's absence last night. The fact he was not available when he had been dressed and ready prior to the game is inexcusable. If there is even a hint of fact to the  massage story that then subjected us to having to watch Sosa pitch, he needs to be severely reprimanded and fined.

It's almost to the point that this ship has too many leaks to stay afloat. A team with this attitude going into the playoffs-if in fact that even happens at this point-is likely to make a quick exit.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 21, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I agree Jim, a terrible loss that may turn out to be a backbreaker for this team.
> 
> Millage's behavior since he's been with the Mets has been the definition of immaturity. I had thought that Julio Franco had started him on the straight and narrow after Millage did the infamous "high fives" last season after doing nothing more than driving in the tying run in a game against the Giants that the Mets eventually lost. It's more than coincidence that Millage got plunked by Phillies' pitchers in two consecutive games last weekend. He's a loose cannon that probably confirmed his off-season departure from the Mets last night.
> 
> ...



Rumors are just that...rumors.

But the NY press shows its' shark teeth in situations like this.

I wouldn't give up on the Mets...the Tigers lost thier last 5 games last season, then made it to the World Series. And the Cardinals who swept the Tigers were barely a .500 team.

Willie has to show me something now though...this laid back, them's the breaks in baseball act has to morph into a more demanding tone. They need to win now.


----------



## marcski (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, a horrible loss.  I don't blame Wagner, I blame Willie and Rick...for not having their players ready to go, (unless of course he did really get a spasm and was unable to pitch). Either way, the good teams know how to win down the stretch.  Let's just hope the Mets can do well in these last 10 games. 

I must say, the Yankees always seem to come up big down the stretch or in the big games...more so than the Mets..  It's disheartening sometimes to be a Met fan in this great City of ours.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 21, 2007)

marcski said:


> I must say, the Yankees always seem to come up big down the stretch or in the big games...more so than the Mets..  It's disheartening sometimes to be a Met fan in this great City of ours.



In their last World Series winning season in 2000 the Yanks lost something like their last 8 games and didn't even win 90 games.

But they regrouped and won the series.

Always is a very big word. Mets can still do this and they still control their destiny.


----------



## marcski (Sep 21, 2007)

JimG. said:


> In their last World Series winning season in 2000 the Yanks lost something like their last 8 games and didn't even win 90 games.
> 
> But they regrouped and won the series.
> 
> Always is a very big word. Mets can still do this and they still control their destiny.



Agreed.  But I said, "the Yankees always seem to come up big down the stretch or in the big games".  Like you said, Jim, the yankees won the big games that year in the playoffs. Let's just hope the mets can do the same.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 21, 2007)

marcski said:


> Agreed.  But I said, "the Yankees always seem to come up big down the stretch or in the big games".  Like you said, Jim, the yankees won the big games that year in the playoffs. Let's just hope the mets can do the same.



I'm hoping that the Mets play well enough to get to the post-season, and that they're getting the "funk" out of them not so that when the playoffs start they can get back to playing and winning like they're capable of doing.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 22, 2007)

What, me worry?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 22, 2007)

Go Phillies


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2007)

Good game last night..   Pedro got a bunch of Ks..  
Worried about Beltan.  Hope Moses can keep the hitting streak up...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 23, 2007)

What, me worry?


----------



## marcski (Sep 23, 2007)

Man, I was sweating when I saw another 3 run late inning lead get pissed away.....Moises comes through again and then they lose the lead....the bullpen is making me very nervous....thank goodness they were able to pull it out in the end.   They certainly are making it exciting these days.  The number is down to 5 now, I think....


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 26, 2007)

What, me worry?


----------



## JimG. (Sep 26, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> What, me worry?



"Oh! the humanity!"

Mets bullpen is a mess.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 26, 2007)

It seem like everyday some other part of this team is a mess. Lucky for the Mets that the Phillies are as much of a mess. My wife and I sat at dinner last night and figured that the Mets could possibly lose the remaining games of the regular season and still wind up winning the division. If Atlanta sweeps the Phils, and then the Nats beat up on the Phils over the weekend, and Houston sweeps the Braves over the weekend, the Mets would still back in to the playoffs.

Regardless, if this team doesn't regain the consistency they had for most of the season until the last 10 days or so, the playoffs will be over quickly for them.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 26, 2007)

They'll be fine if they make the playoffs . . .

They REALLY need some rest.  I think they're just worn down.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 26, 2007)

And after tonites events the Pressure Mounts.. DMC your thoughts?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, crunch time.
Our Mets average at least 5 runs per game in the last 10 games, then can't even scratch out one measly run to support a decent pitching performance by Pedro. Even with the Phils in the standings. Phillies with forward momentum, Mets sliding backwards on their butts like a grandma newbie that just lost hold of the rope tow on the bunny slope.
What surprises me is the apparent lack of spark in this team. Yes, maybe they are so tired and weary that they just don't have it left in them. We're quickly becoming the laughing-stock of MLB.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 28, 2007)

Hard to watch last night.

They look beaten in the dugout.

Actually, they look like the Yankees did early this season.

I hope they turn it around.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 28, 2007)

Its like watching 2 opposites, the Philly fans are out of control, with their white terrible towels and selling out the place, standing on just about every pitch for a strikeout, Shea is half full and the Mets fans are sitting on their hands, GEEZ people get up when u get 2 strikes and root for your team, im sorry to say theres no Passion in Shea, im rooting for the Phillies, they would be fun in the playoffs and they just want it more right now. I hope they tie and play the 1 game playoff in Philly, i guess Jimmy Rollins was right in the beginning of the year.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Uh-oh . . .

I am one of the most diehard Mets fans you'll ever meet . . .

But it does NOT look good for this team.

Reyes is Garbage.  They can't get a win off of Byung-Hung Kim, who can they get a win off of?

The problem isn't the fans . . . Every game, they come to the ballpark ready to cheer, but every game, the Mets fall behind early, and can never get back into it.

Before tonight, I was ready.  I wore my David Wright jersey and Mets hat to work to spark some fire, but I'm not the one playing.  Perez hits two straight guys with the bases loaded?  One of which is Mike Jacobs (former Met) who he previously struck out on 3 pitches?  Come ON.  And why does Willy keep putting in David Newhan?  That guy should be playing Single A ball . . . I've been with the Mets through some hard times, but nothing as seriously dissapointing as this.  

I thought they needed at least 2 out of three against the Marlins to have a good shot at Making the post season.  That means they need to win tomorrow, and they need to win on Sunday against Willis.

THEN, they need to pitch Pedro in the one game playoff against Philly on Monday (if that's what pans out ) which looks likely if they can win two.

They need two . . . They have to have a huge weekend. . . Otherwise, my fall is going to be consumed with rooting against the Yankees.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 29, 2007)

*From today's NY Times....*

"Do you know what it’s like
To be chased by the Ghost of Failure
While staring through Victory’s door?
Of course you do, you’re a Mets fan"
FRANK MESSINA, the self-proclaimed Mets Poet.


----------



## marcski (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm right there with you...feel your pain....I'm black and blue all over....but dont' forget these are the Amazin's .....Just think about Bill Buckner's 4-hole.....sliding right through like a fast slap shot through a hockey goalie....   As yogi said...It ain't over till its over.  Keep the faith, oh weary Met's fans....  Oh and pray to Ullr.....or whoever else you might revere as a God!


----------



## marcski (Sep 29, 2007)

Keep the faith, Met fans....John Maine was beyond awesome today, and  GO NATIONALS!!!!  After 161 its all tied!!!   It's going to be some baseball day tomorrow!!!  You Gotta Believe!!!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 29, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Only a Red Sox fan can truly understand a Mets Fan pain ...



I will forever be beholding to Bill Buckner, thank you! :lol: 

If any of you were alive, can you remember where you were when the Amazings won that first World Series. I was in Putney, Vt, had to go to class, Mets were behind,  as I was walking back to my dorm, my friends came running out hooping and holloring about 100 yards away. I knew we won, what a moment, what a shock to the world! The previous year they had finished 9th. Jerry Grote, Ray Knight, Don Clendenon, Tom Seaver, Jerry Koosman, Ed Kranepool, Nolan Ryan......


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 29, 2007)

BIG Win today . . .

Like I said, they need to win the two weekend games. . . 

I might have to watch baseball tomorrow instead of football . . .


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 30, 2007)

I want to see Mets/Phillies monday to get into the playoffs.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd rather the Mets won it outright . . .

Then they could start Pedro in Game one of the divisional series. . . .


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 30, 2007)

mattchuck2 said:


> I'd rather the Mets won it outright . . .
> 
> Then they could start Pedro in Game one of the divisional series. . . .



Oh, I agree. The Phillies owned the Mets in the regular season. A playoff game in the Phillies' yard would be a tough game for the Mets. 

A Monday playoff would mean Pedro pitches that game, then it becomes Pelfry or Lawrence for game one of the Division Series should the Mets win that. Not an ideal situation......

Mets need to win today with out taxing the bullpen and hope the Nats send the Phils home.


----------



## marcski (Sep 30, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Oh, I agree. The Phillies owned the Mets in the regular season. A playoff game in the Phillies' yard would be a tough game for the Mets.
> 
> A Monday playoff would mean Pedro pitches that game, then it becomes Pelfry or Lawrence for game one of the Division Series should the Mets win that. Not an ideal situation......
> 
> Mets need to win today with out taxing the bullpen and hope the Nats send the Phils home.




I totally agree Skimeister....I'm hoping Glavine will come up BIG!


----------



## marcski (Sep 30, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I will forever be beholding to Bill Buckner, thank you! :lol:
> 
> If any of you were alive, can you remember where you were when the Amazings won that first World Series. I was in Putney, Vt, had to go to class, Mets were behind,  as I was walking back to my dorm, my friends came running out hooping and holloring about 100 yards away. I knew we won, what a moment, what a shock to the world! The previous year they had finished 9th. Jerry Grote, Ray Knight, Don Clendenon, Tom Seaver, Jerry Koosman, Ed Kranepool, Nolan Ryan......




Ray Knight?  Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think you're off with him by 17 years.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 30, 2007)

marcski said:


> Ray Knight?  Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think you're off with him by 17 years.



oops, he was the MVP of the 86 series, 21 years off by my calculator.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 30, 2007)

marcski said:


> Ray Knight?  Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think you're off with him by 17 years.



Insert Ron Swoboda, Ed "The Glider" Charles, Cleon Jones, Gary Gentry. Ray Knight was still in grade school.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 30, 2007)

Hopefully the Metz lose today and the Phillies win...or if they both lose or win..the Phillies beat the Metz tomorrow...it should be some exciting baseball this afternoon


----------



## marcski (Sep 30, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> oops, he was the MVP of the 86 series, 21 years off by my calculator.



Correct me if I'm wrong again....1969+21=1990.  1969+17=1986.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 30, 2007)

Well i think the email i received yesterday from the Mets just about sums up their season, lol.

Dear Mets Fan: 

 Thank you for participating in the online random drawing for the opportunity to purchase tickets for potential 2007 Mets postseason games scheduled to be played at Shea Stadium. 

While your entry was not selected to purchase tickets for potential National League Championship Series games, you do remain registered for random drawings for opportunities to purchase tickets for potential 2007 World Series games scheduled to be played at Shea, should the Mets participate, and for any additional Championship Series drawings. 

Thank you again for your participation.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 30, 2007)

Woo hoo go Phillies..man I should have put a few dollars on todays game....wowser...it's been 14 years since the Phillies have been in the Playoffs..


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 1, 2007)

Jimmy Rollins said the Phils were the team to beat in April, and you know what, he was right.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 1, 2007)

No joy in Mudville......


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm not really all that upset...as I mentioned in other posts their pitching staff is not all that great. Even if they did get in the playoffs I don't think they would have gone very far.

Dr Ski..was Tommy Agee part of that outfield with Cleon?. Ron Swoboda...what a riot that guy was.

But what about those GIANTS...woohoo!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 1, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I'm not really all that upset...as I mentioned in other posts their pitching staff is not all that great. Even if they did get in the playoffs I don't think they would have gone very far.
> 
> Dr Ski..was Tommy Agee part of that outfield with Cleon?. Ron Swoboda...what a riot that guy was.
> 
> But what about those GIANTS...woohoo!



Oh yea..Tommy Agee was the center fielder. The same Tommy Agee who owns the record for the longest home run hit in Shea Stadium, as signified by a painted mark in the upper deck down the left field line. 

I still hold that World Series win in '69 as one of my fondest sports memories. They were Amazin'.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 1, 2007)

R.I.P. 2007 Mets.

My sincere condolences.


----------



## marcski (Oct 1, 2007)

Was it Willie's fault?   In some ways, a manager is/or should be the teams biggest cheerleader and perhaps he didn't get his pom-poms high enough? 

I'm (at least I think I am) a fan of Willie.  Sometimes, though, especially at the end of the season, his mellowness certainly pissed the sh*t out of me...

So, next year:

1) Do the mets buyout Glavine for $3 mil or pay him $13 to stay?
2) Who are free-agent pitchers the mets can go after this off-season?
3)  Which Mets are eligible for free-agency this offseason?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 1, 2007)

Baseball has a funny way of coming full circle, whether its over 5yrs or 86yrs like the Redsox.. This was to me my make-up for the 86 Bill Buckner play.  Now were even..Minus that championship, this was fates way of not letting the Mets have a chance at one this year.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 1, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Baseball has a funny way of coming full circle, whether its over 5yrs or 86yrs like the Redsox.. This was to me my make-up for the 86 Bill Buckner play.  Now were even..Minus that championship, this was fates way of not letting the Mets have a chance at one this year.



I always felt bad for Bill Buckner as the guy was one of the most consistant steady ballplayers you could ever want, especially all the years he was a Dodger.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Glavine's gone . . .

They already have a good starting rotation for next year with Martinez, Maine, Duque, Perez, and either Pelfrey or Humber . . .They need the money they would've spent on Glavine (and Lo Duca and Green, who should be gone) to get some relief pitching.

The biggest loss this year was Duaner Sanchez going down early in the season.


----------



## marcski (Oct 1, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I always felt bad for Bill Buckner as the guy was one of the most consistant steady ballplayers you could ever want, especially all the years he was a Dodger.



I think you meant when he was with the Cubs...., no?  I think his numbers were best when he was with the cubbies?

And he was great.   It's ashame he will be forever remembered by that play.


----------



## marcski (Oct 4, 2007)

Go Rockies.....!  And they're on their way back to Denver for game 3.  

I don't really enjoy other's losses...but I will take some solace in seeing the Phils go down in the first round.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 5, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> If any of you were alive, can you remember where you were when the Amazings won that first World Series.



I was not alive, but my father, and uncle were at the game.:-D  My dad tore up a piece of the turf and took it home.  Unfortunetly my mother threw it out:smash:

I was born in 86':-D


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, Willie Randolph is gone. IMHO, as soon as the rumors of his job being in jeopardy started a month ago management/ownership should have either given him an unequivocal vote of confidence or canned him then. The move that Wilpon/Omar made with firing him after last night's game, a win, an in the wee hours of the morning eastern time was weak.

I have no idea what to expect with Manuel as the new manager. maybe they should have hired Lee Mazzilli.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 17, 2008)

I hate when the manager gets fired when the players getting payed TONS more are the ones not producing.


----------



## krisskis (Jun 17, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I hate when the manager gets fired when the players getting payed TONS more are the ones not producing.




I agree 110%


----------



## roark (Jun 17, 2008)

Totally classless move by the Mets incompetent management. I grew up a huge Mets fan from 83-88 (when I moved to the west coast) but the last 20 years or so of moronic management make me glad I moved on.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jun 18, 2008)

Um to fire someone 3 in the morning, after a win, very classless.  Not even the Yankees would do something like that.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 18, 2008)

Speaking of classy.....Looks like Schilling's not taking his rehab too seriously.....


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 18, 2008)

Willie should be in pin stripes anyways.  Things have a way of working out.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 24, 2008)

OK.....
Mets  beat Feelies 3-1 today, taking sole possesion of 1st place in NL East.....
Ollie Perez K's 12

Let's Go Mets!!


----------



## dmc (Jul 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> OK.....
> Mets  beat Feelies 3-1 today, taking sole possesion of 1st place in NL East.....
> Ollie Perez K's 12
> 
> Let's Go Mets!!



Great game...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 25, 2008)

We gotta bring this thread back up, whats goin on with the Mets, seems like  a repeat of last year.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*gulp*

Last night's loss might be a hard one to get over. Especially those 8th and 9th innings. We got completely owned by Looo's strategy in the 8th. 

Between Santana's bizarre hit on Tuesday night (Black Cat '69, Black Bat '08) and Delgado's salami last night, I figured this team had the mojo to carry it. Today may be do-or-die.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 25, 2008)

Even if they make the playoffs they won't last long with their pitching staff, especially the bullpen.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 25, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Even if they make the playoffs they won't last long with their pitching staff, especially the bullpen.



If the Mets were to be in the playoffs, especially the short-series first round, the bullpen would have a different look than it has right now. I could see John Maines and/or Pedro in the bullpen. And hope that when the longer, 7-game series came that Santana would be available for 3 starts.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

go Phillies..


----------



## Brettski (Sep 25, 2008)

"Meet the Mets, beat the mets, come on down and beat the mets..."

very painful


----------



## dmc (Sep 25, 2008)

I was on a plane last night...    Watching the game on ESPN from my seat...

When they lost I shouted out FUKC!!!!!!

the flight attendent was not too happy....


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 25, 2008)

dmc said:


> I was on a plane last night...    Watching the game on ESPN from my seat...
> 
> When they lost I shouted out FUKC!!!!!!
> 
> the flight attendent was not too happy....



As loud as I yelled the same, the flight attendent might have actually heard me and blamed you.....


----------



## dmc (Sep 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> As loud as I yelled the same, the flight attendent might have actually heard me and blamed you.....



HAHA!

I started that flight in Atlanta... Rooting for Atlanta...  And watching the Mets on Gameday using my IPhone...  
I was so psyched to be able to watch it on the plane... Well... Until.....


----------



## marcski (Sep 25, 2008)

Makes me sick.  The only ones that would understand are Jets fans.  

Let's keep the faith.....its all us Met fans can do.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ugh . . . That game last night was disgusting . . . 

I get the funny feeling of Deja Vu


----------



## WJenness (Sep 25, 2008)

At the beginning of the season ESPN Page 2 had a list of promotional days across MLB for the season.

My favorite was the last one: Sunday, September 28 - Shea Stadium - Mets give away the division.

They were only a few days off.

Cubbies 2
Mets 1
Bottom of the 2nd

-w


----------



## dmc (Sep 25, 2008)

6 3 cubs...

7th...

damn...


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 25, 2008)

dmc said:


> 6 3 cubs...
> 
> 7th...
> 
> damn...



too painful to watch


----------



## dmc (Sep 25, 2008)

6 6 bottom of the 9th


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Mets Win!!!!

Now I have to risk heart attack for another 3 games!


----------



## krisskis (Sep 26, 2008)

Win or not...they still want to make me barf. And im so sick of my husband screaming and cursing at the TV while watching the game...hes been banned to the other TV until they are done playing this season. They play like shit, he gets pissed and then gets pissy with me....like I AM the one to blame for them playing like crap!!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 26, 2008)

Like Casey Stengel said....

"Amazin' "


----------



## WJenness (Sep 26, 2008)

As we used to call it in Boston... "Prolonging the misery."

-w


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 27, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Win or not...they still want to make me barf. And im so sick of my husband screaming and cursing at the TV while watching the game...hes been banned to the other TV until they are done playing this season. They play like shit, he gets pissed and then gets pissy with me....like I AM the one to blame for them playing like crap!!



Haha, I do the exact same thing . . . My wife is not happy at all . . . The Mets are such a Manic Depressive team, it's horrible . . . 

On the bright side for you, though, unless they take the next two games, I don't see any chance that they make the playoffs . . .


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 27, 2008)

Phillies need to win today...


----------



## Geoff (Sep 27, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> Haha, I do the exact same thing . . . My wife is not happy at all . . . The Mets are such a Manic Depressive team, it's horrible . . .
> 
> On the bright side for you, though, unless they take the next two games, I don't see any chance that they make the playoffs . . .



The end of season swoon was always a Red Sox specialty.  2004 and 2007 broke the bad karma.  At least the Mets have a World Series win in recent history.  As a Red Sox fan, it's hard to forget Bill Buckner.

I imagine the Cubs will be playing it like two spring training games over the weekend to get ready for the Dodgers.  The starters go 3 or 4 innings and the bench players and minor leaguers finish out the game. I'm sure they would rather play the .500 Dodgers than the Mets so I doubt they'll try very hard.  It's not looking good for the Mets after the loss last night.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 27, 2008)

AH Boreball ends soon !!

 In our house its my wife who is the fan NOT me . Its a fun game to play and friggin terminally boring to watch -- just sayin . 

But alas i'm doomed---------- the whole rest of our  entire family are either RED SOX Nation or Yankee Legacy  types -------------


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 27, 2008)

Santana had an outing for the ages today, especially when you consider he pitched on 3 days rest. With the Feelies winning and clinching the east today (congrats......ugh), we're tied with the BrewCrew for thew wild cards. Mets have to take care of business tomorrow and hope that the Cubbies beat Milwaukee. Avoiding a playoff with the Brewers Monday will allow the Mets to think about starting Santana on Wednesday against Chicago to start the playoffs.   


*Let's Go Mets*


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 28, 2008)

Fail


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 28, 2008)

Free To Good Home: One bullpen. Extremely unreliable, but housebroken and doesn't bite.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 28, 2008)

So I have to ask...do Mets fans still blame Willie Randolph?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL twice in a row i bet Willie is doin cartwheels, absolutely PATHETIC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 28, 2008)

JimG. said:


> So I have to ask...do Mets fans still blame Willie Randolph?



I don't. Willie may well still make his mark as a decent major league manager. This team at this time just wasn't the best fit for him.

I'm not sure who, if anyone to blame. Obviously the bullpen would be an easy target, but even there is it the players or the pitching coach/bullpen coach who is accountable? Or is it the front office for selecting these guys to get that job done?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 28, 2008)

I do.

If they hadn't got off to such a crappy start this year, they would have made the playoffs easily.

Willie Randolph is such an emotionless manager . . . That might work for some players, but Delgado, for one, seemed to do much better once he left.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 29, 2008)

The bats defintely cooled off.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 29, 2008)

Would having Billy have made a diference. I bet the networks aren't thrilled missing the big markets for the playoffs and the series.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 29, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Would having Billy have made a diference. I bet the networks aren't thrilled missing the big markets for the playoffs and the series.



Still some sizable markets in the mix.

LA x2
Chicago (x2 if the ChiSox win today and win a one game playoff with the twins) / Twin Cities (not a tiny market)
Boston
Philadelphia

and some not so big markets:
Milwaukee
Tampa

No NY market (which is quite a few eyeballs), but it's not like they got all small markets in the mix... It shouldn't be horrible for them.

-w


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 29, 2008)

This pictures says it all....


----------



## WJenness (Sep 29, 2008)

The Red Hot Chili Peppers must have been thinking of the Mets when they wrote:

"Give it away, give it away, give it away now..."

-w


----------



## dmc (Sep 29, 2008)

Go Cubs!!!!!!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 29, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Still some sizable markets in the mix.
> 
> LA x2
> Chicago (x2 if the ChiSox win today and win a one game playoff with the twins) / Twin Cities (not a tiny market)
> ...



 OH dont worry about the markets too much, NY never really did that well to begin with being so diverse and big with so many teams, MLB is very happy with the cubs and sox and if they met that would be the highest watched world series ever by a long shot.  When the sox and cubs are in playoff games they get over a 50percent share in their towns NY is usually only 15-20, theres no alternative in those cities like NY.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 29, 2008)

listening to wfan right now is just pure comedy


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 1, 2008)

The Mets keep making headlines....

I HATE IT when athletes like David Wright talk about which party they support....Be it for a democrat, a republican or something else, I just don't want to know.  I like my sports as pure as possible, just like the AZ forums....


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 1, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> The Mets keep making headlines....
> 
> I HATE IT when athletes like David Wright talk about which party they support....Be it for a democrat, a republican or something else, I just don't want to know.  I like my sports as pure as possible, just like the AZ forums....



Looks to me like he was overheard in a bar talking to someone . . . And they reported it as news.

If you "don't want to know" then maybe you need to work on your filter.


----------

